# I run 8 kilometres in 50 minutes. How is it?



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

I run 8 kilometres in 50 minutes. How is it? My average speed is 9.6 km/hour.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

That's about my pace of late (I only go for 5K, though), although I do slightly better in the summertime.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

Better than some, worse than others. Are you training for an event?


----------



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

GreenMamba said:


> Better than some, worse than others. Are you training for an event?


No. I just run and burn calories. I've been running since summer. I got addicted to running. I wanna run all the time by listening to music. Right now I am wishing for tomorrow to come so I can run again. In same day, when I do so much running like 16 kilometres, I get muscle aches in my legs so I don't do so much running in same day. At times I ran 16 kilometres in same day but 16 kilometres in same day causes muscle aches in my legs so I don't do this any more. I can run 12 kilometres non-stop but my average speed would be lower for sure. Running 12 kilometres non-stop causes muscle aches in legs so 8 kilometres seem enough for me.


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

Pretty good, but we dont know your age, weight and height.Hope you have a comfy clothes and sneakers...


----------



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

Flamme said:


> Pretty good, but we dont know your age, weight and height.Hope you have a comfy clothes and sneakers...


I am 25 years old. My body mass index is 22.3 ( height: 172 cm, weight: 66 kg)


----------



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

brotagonist said:


> That's about my pace of late (I only go for 5K, though), although I do slightly better in the summertime.


I can run 12 kilometres non-stop but I would run slower. I wouldn't run the way I do for 8 kilometres


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2015)

What's that in old money?


----------



## Avey (Mar 5, 2013)

atsizat said:


> I run 8 kilometres in 50 minutes. How is it?


It is good for you. That is all that matters.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

dogen said:


> What's that in old money?


About a 10 minute mile.

I've run in events, and have done about 7.5 minute mile paces, albeit at 5k distances. Then again, I've been running for more years. Then again, I'm twice as old as the OP.

I think the key is just to push yourself further each year.


----------



## SeptimalTritone (Jul 7, 2014)

atsizat said:


> No. I just run and burn calories. I've been running since summer. I got addicted to running. I wanna run all the time by listening to music. Right now I am wishing for tomorrow to come so I can run again. In same day, when I do so much running like 16 kilometres, I get muscle aches in my legs so I don't do so much running in same day. At times I ran 16 kilometres in same day but 16 kilometres in same day causes muscle aches in my legs so I don't do this any more. I can run 12 kilometres non-stop but my average speed would be lower for sure. Running 12 kilometres non-stop causes muscle aches in legs so 8 kilometres seem enough for me.


Atsizat, that's about my level. I regularly go for runs around my university campus, taking a particular circuit that goes for about 4.5 miles, and I run at about that speed listening to a bald dude splatter 12-tone paint onto some sheet music. I'm 21 years old.

Keep it up!


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2015)

GreenMamba said:


> About a 10 minute mile.
> 
> I've run in events, and have done about 7.5 minute mile paces, albeit at 5k distances. Then again, I've been running for more years. Then again, I'm twice as old as the OP.
> 
> I think the key is just to push yourself further each year.


Oh thanks. I do 8 m/m and am a confessed addict.


----------



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

SeptimalTritone said:


> Atsizat, that's about my level. I regularly go for runs around my university campus, taking a particular circuit that goes for about 4.5 miles, and I run at about that speed listening to a bald dude splatter 12-tone paint onto some sheet music. I'm 21 years old.
> 
> Keep it up!


Running by listening to music is awesome. I focus on the music when I am running.


----------



## SeptimalTritone (Jul 7, 2014)

You old folks are quite fast! Something to aspire to


----------



## Avey (Mar 5, 2013)

SeptimalTritone said:


> ... I run at about that speed listening to a bald dude splatter 12-tone paint onto some sheet music. ..


That was going to be (and it still may) my next thread: Do you listen to classical while running?

For runners, that would be an amazing thread. I would love to hear what others play while running the track or someplace else.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

You guys make me feel shame. I haven't been running at all.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

Hey, we could probably do a group run-- it seems like we all go at about the same pace!

Before the weather shut me down, I would go for a 4½ mile run at lunchtime- once a week. An hour's enough time for me to shimmy into trotting gear, take the jaunt, come back, towel down, hose myself with body spray, and return to workplace-compliant garb.

That said, I don't really _like_ running. To me, it's always been a masochistic endeavor. Runner's High is a phenomenon completely alien to me. I was able to stick with it, because I know the dividends that it pays re: my cardio.

Some of my vitals:

Age: half-a-century, plus.
Height: a 6 footer
BMI: 24 and change

[I do better with two wheels than with two sneakers... but that's an issue for another thread...]


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Where the heck you been, Chi_? I have missed debating with you.

[Something you haven't missed at all, eh?]


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

I could probably keep up with you on my bike or skis, but I gave them away...


----------



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> I could probably keep up with you on my bike or skis, but I gave them away...


It seems that I am not able to run any more. I don't know why. No matter how long I rest, muscle ache in my legs starts whenever I run. I will walk from now on.


----------

